# Diagramas de flyback



## yosimiro (Sep 6, 2014)

Este es un video que encontré entre mis tantas búsquedas, y puede servirle especialmente a los que estan en el asunto del ZVS, Mazzilli, etc.
No es mérito mío sino de quien lo subió que se llama "José Luis Cedeño Solórzano".




Para bajarlo no hace falta que sea muy pesado, en 640 x 480, tiene suficiente definición.


----------

